
Linux Debugging Tools You'll Love [pdf] - oxguy3
http://jvns.ca/debugging-zine.pdf
======
oxguy3
This is a zine made by Julia Evans (@b0rk on Twitter). More info about it
here: [http://jvns.ca/zines/#linux-debugging-
tools](http://jvns.ca/zines/#linux-debugging-tools)

